# Rip Aero And Thumper



## AeroGoes Thump (Oct 29, 2011)

They died in the night probably scared to death by a cat or racoon. im in so many tears


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 29, 2011)

I am so so sorry about the loss of your bunnies. I can't imagine losing both at one time either. 
R.i.p. Sweetie buns


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 29, 2011)

We're so sorry for your losses. Mere words can't even begin to express how we feel right now. :cry4: Rest in peace little ones, you are loved and missed.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry. They were the cutest little bunnies. 

:tears2:

Rue


----------



## Lucy500 (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh my Gosh, I couldnt believe it when I read the post title!  Im so sorry for your loss, I send a million hugs to you.


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Oct 29, 2011)

We found out tht firecrackers were their death cause. they went off in the night and probably scared them to death. literally.
Thank you for all your kind words. they had a nice funeral.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 30, 2011)

*hugs* I have lost multiple pets at once. Horrible feeling. _*hugs*


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh My Gosh. I can't believe it. I am so sorry for your loss you were my first bloggy friend.I enjoyed reading about Aero and Thumper.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry, this is so horrible. *hugs* 
Binky free little ones.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 31, 2011)

Awww, poor bunnies  I'm so sorry.


----------



## Bun Slave (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh, I am so sorry. My deepest sympathies.


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh no, a double tragedy. So sorry.


----------



## kuniklos (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Much love from my end.


----------



## Anaira (Nov 1, 2011)

I"m so sorry, I enjoyed reading their blog. *hugs* I'm sorry you had to lose them both at once, like this. They had a great life with you.<3


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks y'all.
Ooh i'm, going country!
I'm getting some new babies from the spca i hope...


----------



## Ainsleys_mommy (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm so very sorry. I lost two babies this week (they were rats), but not on the same day and it wasn't unexpected like that. I can't even imagine.


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you very much. They had the best life I could give them, nothing less.


----------

